# need help putting 20s on a cutlass



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

i have a 87 cutlass and i want to put 20inch spokes on it but im not sure what size tire and offset of rims i need to get.i also wanted to know if they would fit without me making any adjustments to the car.If i do have to make adjustments what are they. THANKS


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a crusher is the first mod you need to make...... 20's FTL


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

If you get standard offset 20s you wont need to make any mods, but Id go 22s and lift it just enough to keep it from rubbing, 20s on skinnkys are not any bigger in diameter than the wheels and tries it comes with.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

cheapest mod is to shave 7 inches off the rims


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 25 2007, 12:38 PM~9527281
> *cheapest mod is to shave 7 inches off the rims
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 25 2007, 09:38 AM~9527281
> *cheapest mod is to shave 7 inches off the rims
> *


x3


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 25 2007, 12:02 PM~9527858
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

13x7s!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

245x35x20 or 255x35x20 no lift or cut needed
standard wires


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2007, 06:08 PM~9529557
> *245x35x20 or 255x35x20 no lift or cut needed
> standard wires
> *


 or 255/30/22 with some autozone spacers and some air shocks in the back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Dec 25 2007, 06:17 PM~9529627
> *or 255/30/22 with some autozone spacers and some air shocks in the back
> *


thats what I'd do


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 25 2007, 04:26 PM~9529326
> *13x7s!!!!!!
> *


THATS WHAT ID DO.....


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

if i got adapters for 22s would i have to get them for the front and back or just the back and what kind of shocks should i get?


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

any one got pics of 20s or 22s on a cutlass they could post THANKS


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Dec 25 2007, 12:29 AM~9526066
> *i have a 87 cutlass and i want to put 20inch spokes on it but im not sure what size tire and offset of rims  i need to get.i also wanted to know if they would fit without me making any adjustments to the car.If i do have to make adjustments what are they. THANKS
> *



Uh OH....


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Dec 26 2007, 01:15 AM~9532720
> *if i got adapters for 22s  would i have to get them for the front and back or just the back and what kind of shocks should i get?
> *


 Adapters for 20 inch spokes and 22 inch spokes are the same, and just get some air shocks for a RWD Cutlass Supreme


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I was talking to a guy with 20's on his cutlass, and he had to put a block of wood between the lower control arm and the frame.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 26 2007, 03:42 PM~9535428
> *I was talking to a guy with 20's on his cutlass, and he had to put a block of wood between the lower control arm and the frame.
> *


That wont be needed for a Cutlass with a factory suspension for 20s, unless its on some really big tires


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

dro's and some tooooo foooo's


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

this looks better than...........

this doesn't everybody think?????










found these flicks on photobucket :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2007, 06:08 PM~9529557
> *245x35x20 or 255x35x20 no lift or cut needed
> standard wires
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I got 22s on my regal now, but my homie gots a 87 that he bagged with 20s... you wont have to do anything to it with 20s as far as mods...you could get air shocks for the back if needed :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 1 2008, 09:06 PM~9582787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you must be fuckin crazy if u opted 4 number 2'' JUNK''


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

Standards on 245 35 20's would fit good but I would recomend lowering the rear a little. This is my Cutlass and Monte on 20's


----------

